# Belator 179



## Headhunter (May 17, 2017)

So this weeks card in England looks very interesting, main event Paul Daley vs Rory MacDonald. I thimk a couple years ago MacDonald would take it but now I don't know. He's taken a lot of damage in his career through the Lawlor fight and the Thompson fight. And Daley is a very tough experienced guy with very heavy hands so I'm pulling more towards Daley here.

Then co main we've got liam mcgeary vs Linton Vassell. Vassell not a guy I've seen a lot but I think mcgeary takes it


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2017)

*The fights begin here in the US!*  Looking forward to Paul Daley vs. Rory MacDonald.  Appreciate all the UK fans for not spoiling the outcome as it is taped delayed here in the US.


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *The fights begin here in the US!*  Looking forward to Paul Daley vs. Rory MacDonald.  Appreciate all the UK fans for not spoiling the outcome as it is taped delayed here in the US.


It was delayed in the uk to


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2017)

Well there we go then spoilers




Mcgeary got dominated by a grappler again. The guy needs serious work on his wrestling if he wants to get to the top again and do well against top guys like bader and Davis. His striking and submissions are great but his wrestling is trash.

MacDonald did what he had to do to win and use daleys terrible grappling to win and make him tap.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2017)

Good breakdown on McGeary.  He really needs to improve that portion of his game.  I like him but his ground game needs a lot of help!

MacDonald dominated and looked awesome.  I look forward to his next fight.


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Good breakdown on McGeary.  He really needs to improve that portion of his game.  I like him but his ground game needs a lot of help!
> 
> MacDonald dominated and looked awesome.  I look forward to his next fight.


His jiu jitsu is good he trained at Gracie Barra near where I live when he started out his career before moving to the states but he seems to like brawling more, i honestly believe he should do a few fights in bellators kickboxing shows I think he'd do well there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2017)

His jiu jitsu is good but he is always on his back.  In mma your jiu jitsu needs to be good enough to get you on top and or submit from the bottom.  What I have seen from him is that he is not quite good enough to do that against top level fighters.  I think he would do really well in kickboxing as well.


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> His jiu jitsu is good but he is always on his back.  In mma your jiu jitsu needs to be good enough to get you on top and or submit from the bottom.  What I have seen from him is that he is not quite good enough to do that against top level fighters.  I think he would do really well in kickboxing as well.


I think he was lucky to win against Newton. I think he did win because he did more from his back but normally judges favour the guy on top so it was lucky he got a good set of judges. I wonder if he could make heavyweight because I don't think he's got much of a chance at 205 because there's to many good wrestlers but at heavyweight he could do better...one fight I'd love to see is him vs rampage


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2017)

As for MacDonald it was a good win but beating Daley doesn't put you up with the elite in my opinion. His ground has always been suspect, he's entertaining but he's not champion level. I hope he fights venom page next that would be a good fight.


----------



## Martial D (May 20, 2017)

Rory is an A level pro in the minors. Bellator is 2 things..where old mma fighters that should have hung it up years ago go to die, and where people that aren't quite up to UFC standards go to ply their trade.

Rory is Marriott Andretti  at the go cart track.


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Rory is an A level pro in the minors. Bellator is 2 things..where old mma fighters that should have hung it up years ago go to die, and where people that aren't quite up to UFC standards go to ply their trade.
> 
> Rory is Marriott Andretti  at the go cart track.



And your qualifications in MMA are........?


----------



## Martial D (May 20, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> And your qualifications in MMA are........?


What qualifications does one need to see that bellator is full of aged-out-of-the-ufc fighters and fighters that couldn't get in to the UFC to begin with,

Eyes, I guess.

What qualifications are requisite to arrive at the conclusion that bellator money is much less than UFC money? UFC exposure? Do you think they make less in bellator because they want to make less?

Cmon now. Rory is going to roll whichever of those two bums nobody has heard of wins at 170.


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2017)

Martial D said:


> What qualifications does one need to see that bellator is full of aged-out-of-the-ufc fighters and fighters that couldn't get in to the UFC to begin with,
> 
> Eyes, I guess.
> 
> ...


Such rubbish. Look at Ben Henderson he was on a winning streak in the ufc before leaving for bellator look how he's done here. Eddie Alvarez was bellator champion went to the ufc and became champion. 

Liam mcgeary tapped out tito Ortiz a ufc champion who hadnt been submitted since his first ever tournament.

Seriously calling professional fighters bums? How long would you last with either of those guys?


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2017)

Martial D said:


> What qualifications does one need to see that bellator is full of aged-out-of-the-ufc fighters and fighters that couldn't get in to the UFC to begin with,
> 
> Eyes, I guess.
> 
> ...


Don't be a ufc fanboy. They may be the biggest name but doesn't mean they're the best


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2017)

Martial D said:


> What qualifications does one need to see that bellator is full of aged-out-of-the-ufc fighters and fighters that couldn't get in to the UFC to begin with,



 WOW, we have a UFC fanboy here to instruct us. Shame I thought we were going to get his fight record, the fighters he's coached and cornered, fights he's judged and reffed... oh sorry, that would be us not him. Oh well never mind I shall get back to watching the tour of California. Anyone on here had the Tour go through their town/city etc? some awesome scenery and riding.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2017)

Rory will be a handle for any of the top fighters in his weight class in Bellator.  He has extensive experience against the best in the UFC and he is still young.

*Now, in regards to Bellator vs. the UFC.*  The UFC in general has the better fighters but certainly not all of them Bellator has some really, really good fighters as well and a lot of the other promotions have really good fighters as well.  We have seen guys have success coming from other organizations and going into a new one.  Lots of really good fighters around the world.  MMA has grown so much in the last ten years that watching any event is usually very enjoyable!


----------



## Martial D (May 20, 2017)

lol @ the irony of you venom spitters calling me a fanboy. I notice you didn't actually address the points I made.

So there isnt more(alot more) money in the UFC?

You think these bellator fighters are accepting less money out of principle because they don't like the ufc? Really?

Do you think chael sonnen vs tito ortiz or kimbo vs dada would make it past undercard at any ufc event? lol

How about that battle of the old geezers they had last year..royce vs ken. really? It's not 1990 dude.

I don't have any investment one way or the other, but if you think Bellator isn't the minors...I don't know what to tell you 

Rory bounced off the top WW in UFC, but he will dominate in Bellator. 6 months from now we can have this discussion again


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2017)

Martial D said:


> lol @ the irony of you venom spitters calling me a fanboy. I notice you didn't actually address the points I made.
> 
> So there isnt more(alot more) money in the UFC?
> 
> ...


Um you do realise a lot of fighters are /choosing/ bellator/ over the ufc because they get better deals right?

Oh really what about stupid fights like cm punk vs mickey gall or randy couture vs James toney or randy couture vs mark coleman or tito vs shamrock 3 times. 

And yes they have older guys fighting so what? 

Us "spitting venom" you're the one calling proffesional fighters bums.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> lol @ the irony of you venom spitters calling me a fanboy. I notice you didn't actually address the points I made.



So, would you walk into a pub or bar and start mouthing off insults about people you don't know to people who don't know you? This is a friendly place to discuss martial arts, not a certain site that likes to take, shall we say a more 'proactive' role when discussing martial arts which frequently spills into insults and arguments. You came on spouting off about fighters, who may or may not be extremely good, the fact that they even get into the cage/ring to fight means they are owed a certain amount of respect. Fighting competitively isn't easy, I've seen many bottle it or not even try so you calling fighters 'bums' is extremely silly. That you feel your 'points' aren't answered is because you come on here being combative and rude, why should anyone answer you as if you were a civilised poster?


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> So, would you walk into a pub or bar and start mouthing off insults about people you don't know to people who don't know you? This is a friendly place to discuss martial arts, not a certain site that likes to take, shall we say a more 'proactive' role when discussing martial arts which frequently spills into insults and arguments. You came on spouting off about fighters, who may or may not be extremely good, the fact that they even get into the cage/ring to fight means they are owed a certain amount of respect. Fighting competitively isn't easy, I've seen many bottle it or not even try so you calling fighters 'bums' is extremely silly. That you feel your 'points' aren't answered is because you come on here being combative and rude, why should anyone answer you as if you were a civilised poster?


I find it funny this guy thinks he's an expert on mma when his only other post is him saying he's a Kung fu guy but doesn't know his own lineage...but he thinks he's an expert on mma..


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> I find it funny this guy thinks he's an expert on mma when his only other post is him saying he's a Kung fu guy but doesn't know his own lineage...but he thinks he's an expert on mma..



Too many people think because they do one style of martial arts are an expert on all other styles and of course they are all experts on MMA because 'like it's on telly innit.'


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 21, 2017)

I am really lucky in that my youngest son and my wife love to watch mma.  Both have trained with me so they are knowledgeable and understand not only the rules but also the movement.  My youngest doesn't care what organization is having an event he is interested.  Some of the absolute best mma fights we have ever seen have been on organizations other than the UFC.  There is so much talent out there now as this sport has grown so big and will continue to grow.  While the UFC may be the biggest organization it is certainly not the only event to watch for great mma!


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I am really lucky in that my youngest son and my wife love to watch mma.  Both have trained with me so they are knowledgeable and understand not only the rules but also the movement.  My youngest doesn't care what organization is having an event he is interested.  Some of the absolute best mma fights we have ever seen have been on organizations other than the UFC.  There is so much talent out there now as this sport has grown so big and will continue to grow.  While the UFC may be the biggest organization it is certainly not the only event to watch for great mma!


Thing is even if some fighters aren't the best skilled doesn't mean they can't put on entertaining fights. Not everyone can be Jon jones but they all show the guts to get in the cage and fight that deserves respect. For example there was a guy at the weekend with a 14-14 record so not the best but he still fought his heart out in his fight despite losing so respect for it. That's what every fighter deserves


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> So, would you walk into a pub or bar and start mouthing off insults about people you don't know to people who don't know you? This is a friendly place to discuss martial arts, not a certain site that likes to take, shall we say a more 'proactive' role when discussing martial arts which frequently spills into insults and arguments. You came on spouting off about fighters, who may or may not be extremely good, the fact that they even get into the cage/ring to fight means they are owed a certain amount of respect. Fighting competitively isn't easy, I've seen many bottle it or not even try so you calling fighters 'bums' is extremely silly. That you feel your 'points' aren't answered is because you come on here being combative and rude, why should anyone answer you as if you were a civilised poster?


 If my opinions on the matter offend your sensibilities, that's a you problem.


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> If my opinions on the matter offend your sensibilities, that's a you problem.


You're not offending anyone but it's still very disrespectful. You posted that video of yourself how would you like it if I said oh this guys garbage and a bum who can't fight at all...you wouldn't like that would you especially coming from a non Kung fu guy I wouldn't have any right to comment so why do you have right to comment on professional fighters you think you can do better get in the cage and show us your skills if not show some respect


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2017)

I used to do wing chun, hardly an expert but it's not a robust fighting system IMO. That video was only so someone could give me an idea of it's lineage, and to that extent the kung fu guys were really helpful. kudos to them.

In this case, we are talking about a sport. Would you be equally offended if I said the talent level was higher in the NFL than the CFL, or if I said the drivers in indy weren't of the same caliber of F1 drivers? Would I need to be a professional race car driver to make that assessment?

You are more than welcome to believe that Bellator is on par with UFC vis a vis the talent level, but it's not a belief based in reality as far as I can tell.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> If my opinions on the matter offend your sensibilities, that's a you problem.



It's not a 'me' problem' it's a 'you' problem. We do understand it's your opinion but...


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I used to do wing chun, hardly an expert but it's not a robust fighting system IMO. That video was only so someone could give me an idea of it's lineage, and to that extent the kung fu guys were really helpful. kudos to them.
> 
> In this case, we are talking about a sport. Would you be equally offended if I said the talent level was higher in the NFL than the CFL, or if I said the drivers in indy weren't of the same caliber of F1 drivers? Would I need to be a professional race car driver to make that assessment?
> 
> You are more than welcome to believe that Bellator is on par with UFC vis a vis the talent level, but it's not a belief based in reality as far as I can tell.


I would if you were calling those athletes bums and that's the problem here you disrespecting professional athletes


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> In this case, we are talking about a sport. Would you be equally offended if I said the talent level was higher in the NFL than the CFL, or if I said the drivers in indy weren't of the same caliber of F1 drivers? Would I need to be a professional race car driver to make that assessment?



A. We aren't offended, to be so would mean we valued your opinion.
B. The above isn't insulting, which you were about the MMA fighters.
C. You don't actually know anything about MMA which is amusing.


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I used to do wing chun, hardly an expert but it's not a robust fighting system IMO. That video was only so someone could give me an idea of it's lineage, and to that extent the kung fu guys were really helpful. kudos to them.
> 
> In this case, we are talking about a sport. Would you be equally offended if I said the talent level was higher in the NFL than the CFL, or if I said the drivers in indy weren't of the same caliber of F1 drivers? Would I need to be a professional race car driver to make that assessment?
> 
> You are more than welcome to believe that Bellator is on par with UFC vis a vis the talent level, but it's not a belief based in reality as far as I can tell.


So you don't even train anymore at anything but you think you can talk trash about fighters and yes I'd say that about any type of athlete. Bellator is second to the ufc in fame and exposude but that doesn't mean all their fighters are second rate there's a bunch of bellator fights that would do very well against ufc fighters. It's not all about where you fight. The ufc has the tag line the best in the world fight there but that's just not true it's who they /think/ is the best and can make them money and what does the ufc management know about fighting. I don't even know the owners now but we had the fertitas a bunch of casino owners and jiu jitsu white belts who did 1 lesson with bj penn and dana white an aerobic boxing instructor. Don't bye into their hype of saying they know who the best is.

Bellator is also a very good show as it also has it's own kickboxing league which makes it stand out from the ufc and gives more exposure to kickboxing and creates more opportunities for mma fighters to try their hand at kickboxing if they want it.


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> A. We aren't offended, to be so would mean we valued your opinion.
> B. The above isn't insulting, which you were about the MMA fighters.
> C. You don't actually know anything about MMA which is amusing.


A: your buthurt reaction tells a different tale
B: I can't control your reactions to things. That's you bro
C: You have no data by which to make that assessment. I could say the same thing to you but I recognize to do so would be hubris as I don't know what you know or don't know.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> A: your *but*hurt reaction tells a different tale
> B: I can't control your reactions to things. That's you bro
> C: You have no data by which to make that assessment. I could say the same thing to you but I recognize to do so would be hubris as I don't know what you know or don't know.



*But, but, but*, I'm not in the least hurt, if I were I'd put you on ignore.  

Sweetie, accept it, you were insulting about pro fighters, end of.


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> A: your buthurt reaction tells a different tale
> B: I can't control your reactions to things. That's you bro
> C: You have no data by which to make that assessment. I could say the same thing to you but I recognize to do so would be hubris as I don't know what you know or don't know.


This is called a discussion page. You say something people don't agree with they'll tell you. Um and we can't control you making stupid comments


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> lol @ the irony of you venom spitters calling me a fanboy. I notice you didn't actually address the points I made.
> 
> So there isnt more(alot more) money in the UFC?
> 
> ...


If you think they're so bad strap up your gloves and lets see how good you can do


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> *But, but, but*, I'm not in the least hurt, if I were I'd put you on ignore.
> 
> Sweetie, accept it, you were insulting about pro fighters, end of.


Love how when you disagree you get called butt hurt....no pal you just said something no one agrees with get over it


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2017)

Lol you guys are cliquey. That's fine. You guys have opinions, so do I.

So far I have said - UFC is where the money is and thus, where the talent is. It works like that in all pro sports.

That's just how it is folks. Dislike away.


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Lol you guys are cliquey. That's fine. You guys have opinions, so do I.
> 
> So far I have said - UFC is where the money is and thus, where the talent is. It works like that in all pro sports.
> 
> That's just how it is folks. Dislike away.


You also called the entire division bums and that's what the problem is and no ones cliquey its just no one agrees with you and okay sure have another dislike


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2017)

No, I said 'either of the two bums fighting for the strap at 170', which compared to someone of top level (ie Rory) they are.  Sure, there are some exceptions, but they are mostly guys that either got cut from, or stuck in contract negotiations with, the UFC. 

The only exception I can think of is mvp who can look amazing, but how would he fare against top level fighters?


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> No, I said 'either of the two bums fighting for the strap at 170', which compared to someone of top level (ie Rory) they are.  Sure, there are some exceptions, but they are mostly guys that either got cut from, or stuck in contract negotiations with, the UFC.
> 
> The only exception I can think of is mvp who can look amazing, but how would he fare against top level fighters?


You called them bums that's a fact you can't worm your way out of it that's what people have problems with


----------



## CB Jones (May 21, 2017)

An old qoute comes to mind.....

Never call a guy a bum unless you are willing to get in the ring and prove him one.


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2017)

How am I worming my way out of something I just stood behind in my previous post?

Again, if you are offended(which you patently are) that's you bro. I don't see any reason to tiptoe around you, or anyone.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Lol you guys are cliquey. That's fine. You guys have opinions, so do I.



Sweetie, this 'guy' isn't a guy and she doesn't agree with anyone unless she does actually agree with them. So, pal, I'm afraid you are wrong.


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> How am I worming my way out of something I just stood behind in my previous post?
> 
> Again, if you are offended(which you patently are) that's you bro. I don't see any reason to tiptoe around you, or anyone.


Why would I be offended you haven't said it about me, I just find it incredibly arrogant a guy calling a professional fighter who's at the top of their division and making much more money then you'll ever make a bum.


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Sweetie, this 'guy' isn't a guy and she doesn't agree with anyone unless she does actually agree with them. So, pal, I'm afraid you are wrong.


Fair enough.


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Why would I be offended you haven't said it about me, I just find it incredibly arrogant a guy calling a professional fighter who's at the top of their division and making much more money then you'll ever make a bum.


Ok, you aren't offended at all. Feel better?


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Ok, you aren't offended at all. Feel better?


Didn't feel bad in the first plade


----------



## Danny T (May 23, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Lol you guys are cliquey. That's fine. You guys have opinions, so do I.
> 
> So far I have said - UFC is where the money is and thus, where the talent is. It works like that in all pro sports.
> 
> That's just how it is folks. Dislike away.


Rory's highest payday in the UFC was $59,000 plus a $50,000 bonus for fight of the night vs Lawler. With Bellator he received $400,000; a sizable increase in pay over the UFC.


----------



## Headhunter (May 24, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Rory's highest payday in the UFC was $59,000 plus a $50,000 bonus for fight of the night vs Lawler. With Bellator he received $400,000; a sizable increase in pay over the UFC.


Plus he would've had his sponsors to which he said beforehand he could've had way more of but chose to only use a few


----------



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Rory's highest payday in the UFC was $59,000 plus a $50,000 bonus for fight of the night vs Lawler. With Bellator he received $400,000; a sizable increase in pay over the UFC.


Every rule has exceptions. I  am curious as to your source though. Is that even a real number?


----------



## Headhunter (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Every rule has exceptions. I  am curious as to your source though. Is that even a real number?


Rory MacDonald certainly can't complain about his Bellator pay as earnings are revealed | JOE.co.uk


----------



## Tez3 (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Every rule has exceptions. I  am curious as to your source though. Is that even a real number?



Do you mean is that the true amount he was paid or is 400,000 a real number?


----------



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)

I'm not going to dignify that question with an answer.

My whole point that Rory is a league above those guys, it adds up that they would dip into the savings to get him paid. I'm sure Coker wants to see bellator built into a true competitor to UFC in the market shares. Maybe one day.

Just not today.


----------



## Headhunter (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I'm not going to dignify that question with an answer.
> 
> My whole point that Rory is a league above those guys, it adds up that they would dip into the savings to get him paid. I'm sure Coker wants to see bellator built into a true competitor to UFC in the market shares. Maybe one day.
> 
> Just not today.


Why does it need to compete with the ufc. There's plenty of space for both organisations. It's not like fans will watch 1 but not the other most mma fans will watch both. I actually watch more bellator than ufc these days and they always put on good events. How do you know he's leagues above, he's had one fight there. Look at Ben Henderson everyone said he'd come in and dominate but he's lost 2 out of 3 of his fights there.

All mma is good the ufc isn't the be all and end all of mma dana white would like you to think it is. It's about the quality of fights not the name on the poster. I've been to amateur mma shows that are much more exciting than a lot of ufc cards even if I don't recognise the names of the fighters.


----------



## Tez3 (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I'm not going to dignify that question with an answer.



Ah the miffed reply, laugh, it doesn't hurt.

Most people I know go to watch local shows or our local big ones, if the UFC comes here it's horrendously expensive cheapest tickets are £75, whereas local shows charge £25-35 and you don't always get better fight on the UFC. As Headhunter said, all MMA is good, grassroot sports usually are.


----------



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)

Henderson got cut from UFC. Dude was champ when the division was weak, and not for long.

Anyway, you still don't get it, and I've tired of trying to explain it to you. If you want to believe bellator has equal amounts of pay and tallent as UFC and do a comparable amount of sales to be able to afford that, you go right ahead.


----------



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Ah the miffed reply, laugh, it doesn't hurt.
> 
> Most people I know go to watch local shows or our local big ones, if the UFC comes here it's horrendously expensive cheapest tickets are £75, whereas local shows charge £25-35 and you don't always get better fight on the UFC. As Headhunter said, all MMA is good, grassroot sports usually are.


I agree. I agree 100% I love small events like that. Any combat really and I'm watching.

That's never been my contention though.


----------



## Tez3 (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> That's never been my contention though.



If it's not you've been wasting your time arguing for the UFC, seems somewhat hypocritical to say you love small events etc and then pan Bellator which isn't _that_ small.


----------



## Danny T (May 24, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Plus he would've had his sponsors to which he said beforehand he could've had way more of but chose to only use a few


Deliberately left out sponsor money because the discussion was on the two organization's pay.

With sponsors, many fighters make a lot more.
Have 4 area UFC fighters who come by a couple times during their fight preps to spar and to get some training time with us who's first fights with the UFC made the amazing amount of $4000.00 per fight for their first couple of fights. Along with sponsor pay of $2500.00 they made $6500.00.
We've got fighters making that and more with their sponsors in much smaller no name promotions. I've a couple of fighters fighting with a lower level promotion owned by the UFC that make more. It is the potential to make more "if" they can make it to the upper levels "and" to be able to advertise being a UFC Vet that people go UFC. Lot of Bellator fighters make more money because of the ability to have sponsorship money.


----------



## Headhunter (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Henderson got cut from UFC. Dude was champ when the division was weak, and not for long.
> 
> Anyway, you still don't get it, and I've tired of trying to explain it to you. If you want to believe bellator has equal amounts of pay and tallent as UFC and do a comparable amount of sales to be able to afford that, you go right ahead.


Um what? He beat frankie Edgar twice who beat bj penn 3 times and is a top contender for the featherweight title, he destroyed Nate diaz a guy who the current lightweight champion struggled against and lost to, he beat Gilbert Melendez a former strike force champion and was on a 2 fight winning streak when he left. He wasn't cut.

So you're saying ufc is so much better and then saying about how weak there lightweight division is...double standards much....and again showing how disrespectful you are towards professional athletes.


----------



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> If it's not you've been wasting your time arguing for the UFC, seems somewhat hypocritical to say you love small events etc and then pan Bellator which isn't _that_ small.


I wasn't even panning bellator. I could also say the talent level, pay scale and general marketability of any non ufc  org is not on the same level as UFC.

They were the first, are the biggest, the most well known, the best distributed, do the most sales, and are the only one in the mainstream eye.

From a sporting perspective, they are the big leagues.


----------



## Headhunter (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I wasn't even panning bellator. I could also say the talent level, pay scale and general marketability of any non ufc  org is not on the same level as UFC.
> 
> They were the first, are the biggest, the most well known, the best distributed, do the most sales, and are the only one in the mainstream eye.
> 
> From a sporting perspective, they are the big leagues.


Yes you were you were calling there top athletes bums and you really believe the ufc was the first ever mma league....oh dear


----------



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)

Headhunter.

In my years of frequenting forums I have encountered a wide variety of people, and of types of people. A certain type seems to engage in conversation with the intent to win the conversation. There is no productive dialogue with such people.

So, in parting, I offer you this.


----------



## Headhunter (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Headhunter.
> 
> In my years of frequenting forums I have encountered a wide variety of people, and of types of people. A certain type seems to engage in conversation with the intent to win the conversation. There is no productive dialogue with such people.
> 
> So, in parting, I offer you this.


Oh yeah what do I win? There's nothing to win on forums don't try and run away from the fact you're being disrespectful to professionals who fight for a living. That's what you're doing and that's what I'm going to tell you you're doing, don't like it don't reply


----------



## Tez3 (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Headhunter.
> 
> In my years of frequenting forums I have encountered a wide variety of people, and of types of people. A certain type seems to engage in conversation with the intent to win the conversation. There is no productive dialogue with such people.
> 
> So, in parting, I offer you this.



I think you have come to MT with preconceptions, you've been on other sites and assume this is the same, it isn't. It's that difference that means we have people like myself who have been here for years because we enjoy that difference. I've disagreed with Headhunter about things before, we've never fallen out or looked to see who would win. If you come on here slagging off people, even if they are professionals we don't personally know, you will get knocked back, as we say in the UK ,it's just not done. On the whole we do speak our minds here but we don't regard it as 'winning' or even 'losing' when we make points. Perhaps you should look at more threads and see how we work here.


----------



## Headhunter (May 24, 2017)

Well whatever people say about Rory he obviously doesn't draw that big numbers Bellator does 607,000 viewers for Rory MacDonald’s tape-delayed debut


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2017)

I don't know headhunter those numbers look pretty good for a tapped delayed fight.


----------

